# Free Demo Nights at 4CRS



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Join us for our free boat and board demos at 4Corners Riversports every Wednesday night through the summer! Either meet us at 4CRS at 5 pm or give us a call with your boat or board request (970-259-3893) and then we'll head out to the lake (or to 32nd street once the river comes down). Check out the link above for a list of available kayaks, canoes, IKs, and SUPs. See you there!


----------

